# Ph controllers for sale



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a Milwaukee SMS-122 and a PinPoint Controller that I am no longer using. I would like $50 for the Milwaukee and $100 for the PinPoint. If anyone is SWOAPE is interested in either of these let me know. If not, I will post them on this site and GCAS after the meeting Sunday or on Monday. Even if you're just thinking about it, let me know so I don't offer them to someone else. I haven't used them in two months now so another month or so won't kill me  

The Milwaukee was purchased new in March of this year and the PinPoint was purchased in December '04 or January '05. I'm pretty sure I have the directions for both also. I think they recommend replacing the probes on each every 12-18 months or when they cannot be calibrated any more. Both calibrated fine the last time I used them (September or so) and both tips have been kept wet so there shouldn't be any issues with them. 

I can bring them to the meeting also


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Matt,

If you could bring it, I'm interested in the PinPoint, but not sure I really want to go that route. I'd like to do entirely without controllers, but I'm afraid of killing my fish. My bubble rate varies so much with the needle valves I currently have and there are long periods when nobody is around to keep an eye on it. I might just want to continue using controllers. Maybe you could tell me about going w/o and I'll make a decision.

Sent you an email too.

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Mar 12, 2005)

What does pinpoint do, that the sms122 does not?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I am going from memory but one of the major differences is that you can set the "set point" from between 0.1 to 1.0 on the PinPoint. The SMS-122 has a preset "set point" of 0.2. 

The PinPoint is also accurate to 0.01 with a display of 00.00 (hundredths)where the MS-122 is accurate to 0.2 (maybe 0.1) and has a display of 00.0 (tenths).

The PinPoint also can control an airpump in the event the pH drops below a certain set point. Something that could be handy if the probe somehow comes out of the water. The SMS-122 can not do this.

Other than the price, these are the only differences I can remember right now


----------

